# Locusts Breeding/Sexing......



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

All of my locusts shed into adults in a pale sandy yellowy beige colour which left me extra confuzed which were the yellow boys and which were the brown/buff girls.

I found 1 today definately brown and a diff colour to all the rest :lol2:

I take it in the picture below the yellow on the left is a male and the brown on the right my only female?

Did she shed like this or might some of the others dry out into this darker colour?

Back to waiting for the other half of them to shed hoping for females i think :bash:


----------



## acker123 (Jun 3, 2009)

it will take a couple of weeks after their final shed for them to mature, then you will see a clear colour difference.


----------



## ricardo1 (Jan 16, 2010)

that one on the left is really strange never seen one that colour !! the one on th left looks like a female to me when mature the males will have pure yellow abdomons


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Well finally today they all started breeding, lets see if i can manage the laying/hatching/raising part before i start their purpose made new home :lol2:


----------

